# Got an award



## Wendy (Sep 3, 2011)

I took my Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama to the Toronto Judging Centre today and came home with an award. It is now *Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Benjamin' AM/AOS*.....81 points.

If anyone wants, I can take a new photo and also post the comments and measurements from the award paper. I'm worn out right now but can post that later.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 3, 2011)

Fantastic! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wendy said:


> I took my Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama to the Toronto Judging Centre today and came home with an award. It is now *Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Benjamin' AM/AOS*.....81 points.
> 
> If anyone wants, I can take a new photo and also post the comments and measurements from the award paper. I'm worn out right now but can post that later.



congrats!!


----------



## cattmad (Sep 3, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2011)

Woo Hoo! WTG!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2011)

which is better; a hole-in-one or an am?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats, Wendy!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 3, 2011)

.........photos......


----------



## Wendy (Sep 3, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> which is better; a hole-in-one or an am?



I don't know...never had a hole in one yet. :rollhappy: I'm having a great weekend....an award today and a golf tournament tomorrow. Who's got it any better then that?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, Wendy -- that's great! Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 3, 2011)

Very deserving! Congratulations!


----------



## koshki (Sep 3, 2011)

Congratulations! How exciting for you!


----------



## Hera (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats great Wendy


----------



## chrismende (Sep 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Wendy!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 4, 2011)

:clap: Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats. Its a lovely flower and a well grown plant.


----------



## emydura (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations Wendy. Well deserved.

David


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats Wendy! Finally your hard work is rewarded with an award!

Paphman910


----------



## Marc (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic Wendy! May I ask; Who is Benjamin ?


----------



## paphreek (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Wendy!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations Wendy!!! Well done! :clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2011)

That's a big flower Wendy. Very well grown:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, well done, congrats!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 4, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic Wendy! May I ask; Who is Benjamin ?



Benjamin is our 22 year old son. My baby boy.  He thought it was kind of nifty to have the flower named after him.

And thank you everyone!


----------



## Howzat (Sep 5, 2011)

CONGRATULATION!!!!!It well deserved the AM.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2011)

Bet you are glad you took it in! Nicely done!


----------



## polyantha (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats! Your son can be proud of "his" plant


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

